# Pick-up trucks.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not your bog-standard Ford P100, but those 'American' ish type of trucks.

Double cab, single cab, not sure, but the wife has expressed an interest in them, and I don't even know where to begin or what sort of price something decent would be.

Obviously, I'm not talking about the F150 Lightning, but does anyone have any sensible ideas about where to start looking, or even what to look at?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not your bog-standard Ford P100, but those 'American' ish type of trucks.
> 
> Double cab, single cab, not sure, but the wife has expressed an interest in them, and I don't even know where to begin or what sort of price something decent would be.
> 
> ...


Whaddya shootin' boy? Bear or moose?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kell - there was an article in the Sunday times about American imports - try

http://www.americancarimports.com
http://www.americancarriage.co.uk
http://www.newport-imports.com
http://www.intercep.co.uk

James.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

my choice would be a Ford F150 Harley Davidson Edition, look well nice

or those Caddy Escalade EXT pickups

Don't forget the 24" chrome rims, a glock and a stash box  :wink:

there is another good site/importer called Bauer Millet which are based in Manchester http://www.bauer-millett.com, give em a try

cheers

James


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry, no offence meant, but every time I see a bloke driving one of those Yanky or Jap Pickups I can't stop myself from thinking "Small Dick"! (Unless they're towing a Bulldozer)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

garyc said:


> Whaddya shootin' boy? Bear or moose?


 

It's more a case of urban bling appeal over here, don't you think?

I see lots of these trucks on my drive into work at Docklands London. Something to do with VAT exemption on company cars?

I wouldn't mind one with a big-block Chevy under the bonnet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I love the Dodge Dakota but the roads here are just too narrow. My sister in law had a 4 door Nissan pick up Nirvara or something like that last year ,the interior was like something from a 70's cherry :? and it handled like a jelly on mogadon


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think if I was to get a pick up it would have to be one of these..

Dodge Ram SRT 10...same V10 engine as the Viper 0-60..5 secs :shock:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Kel, had two, a 97 F150 4.2 v6 3 door & 99 F250 super duty 7.3 TD 4 door .
It really depends what you want to use it for , I used mine for towing the race car , had the 4.2 converted to LPG guttless when fully loaded ,but the F250 was great 600 lbs ft of torque so it would pull anything had a little black box that took it up to 650 , down side 22 ft long & close to 3 tons when loaded & forget taking it to the supermarket !!
let me know if you need any help ,
Phill


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> every time I see a bloke driving one of those Yanky or Jap Pickups I can't stop myself from thinking "Small Dick"


I guess that this is the same mentality that makes people think "hairdresser" when they see someone driving a TT 

Thank god for generalisations!! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

First of all, I wasn't thinking of an import.

Second of all, yes I have a small dick anyway, but this wouldn't be for me. I don't know why the wife fancies one of these, but she does.

I think she likes the look of those 'Animal' second party tie-in branded ones, but I don't even know what make they are.

As for the Dodge Dakota, a friend of ours (ex-pat) has a maroon one she uses for towing her speedboat. She's a tanned, long-haired, aerobics instructor, surfy chick type and she looks good in it.

So what I need really is pointers of UK versions. Volkswagen Caddys don't count.

Cheers anyway though, your comments have been most helpful. :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

"Animal" pick up is the Mitsubishi version.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cool, so I've found that - it's the L200. Any other ideas?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ford Ranger.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> a friend of ours (ex-pat) has a maroon one she uses for towing her speedboat. She's a tanned, long-haired, aerobics instructor, surfy chick type and she looks good in it.


got her number? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, she's just got hitched (pardon the pun) and lives in Washington.

That's DC, not Tyne and Wear.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I posted a thread some time ago about thinking of getting a pickup...

I think the Mitsi L200 is probably the best looking one on the roads... esp the Warrior or Animal versions. It's apparently the most popular pickup in the UK for the past 3 years. Mitsi also sell a high power upgrade. The Warrior can also come with leather interior as well 

Still keep on thinking about getting one, especially when we had the snow and the TT struggled (didn't even think about using the BMW) and also when I needed to get some 1.2M x 2.4M sheets of ply back home (had to get the sawmill to cut them down @Â£5 a time :x :x so they would fit in the back of the BMW ).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I've yet to find out exactly why the wife wants one, but there you go.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

> lives in Washington


I used to live in Washington then I moved to the correct ( sorry people told me off for saying right -got confused with left ) missed out on the CD though it was Tyne and Wear when I lived there


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

ag said:


> Sorry, no offence meant, but every time I see a bloke driving one of those Yanky or Jap Pickups I can't stop myself from thinking "Small Dick"! (Unless they're towing a Bulldozer)


Having a L2OO for work and boxster for weekends i must have one small dick 

Or i only pay Â£500 a year company car tax 8)


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

r14n said:


> "Animal" pick up is the Mitsubishi version.


You can get a Triton its a L200 with a 3L V6 from the shogun, thats what i drive


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about a Proton Jumbuck?

http://www.premierautomotiveltd.co.uk/proton/jumbuck.htm

Very well priced


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

NickP said:


> How about a Proton Jumbuck?
> 
> http://www.premierautomotiveltd.co.uk/proton/jumbuck.htm
> 
> Very well priced


oozes class :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Subaru Baja


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, no offence meant, but every time I see a bloke driving one of those Yanky or Jap Pickups I can't stop myself from thinking "Small Dick"! (Unless they're towing a Bulldozer)
> ...


Not when Gordon Brown gets his way after Budget yesterday - straight to Â£3000 pa. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell,

You buy a pick up truck and I will sell you a pair of Uzis...they are perfect and will complete your new macho image. :lol:


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

gazandjan said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, no offence meant, but every time I see a bloke driving one of those Yanky or Jap Pickups I can't stop myself from thinking "Small Dick"! (Unless they're towing a Bulldozer)
> ...


Not anymore you dont !! I meant the Company car tax not your dick !! 

Oops GaryC got there before me


----------

